
Roasted corn – and machine learning in a food truck - aaronbrethorst
http://www.capitolhillseattle.com/2019/03/roasted-corn-and-machine-learning-in-a-food-truck-at-23rd-and-unions-el-costeno/
======
gus_massa
Nice story. Is there a more technical description of what criteria they are
using? Day of the week? Temperature? Rain? Any graph for the 97% accuracy?

